# gnu assembler version



## rplantz (Feb 5, 2009)

First, I'm new to FreeBSD, so please excuse my ignorance.

I have some 64-bit assembly language code that assembles (gnu as) just fine under Linux (Ubuntu 8.10), but will not assemble under FreeBSD 7.10 or OpenSolaris 2008.11. Somebody on the binutils list suggested that Ubuntu has a newer version of binutils, and hence, the assembler.

Sure enough, I get 
	
	



```
Ubuntu Linux: 2.18.93.20081009
FreeBSD 7.1: 2.15 2004-05-23
OpenSolauris 2008.11: 2.15
```

I installed ports and used make to install libbfd. It claims to have installed version 2.17 of binutils. However, when I query as or ld, it is still verson 2.15.

I'm having lots of trouble trying to figure out how to bring my FreeBSD system up to date, and keep it that way. As far as I know, I don't need anything special. So my take is that packages should work for me. I'm pouring through the documentation, but so far am not getting very far. Is it simply a matter of spending N more hours reading the Handbook? I am willing to do that, but I am trying to avoid a time-consuming path that will not help me solve my problem.

Yes, I admit that Ubuntu's Update Manager has spoiled me.


----------

